# Help identify bug



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

I need help figuring out what kind of bug this is. I just noticed them this morning crawling around on some of my wood pieces and I was only able to get a pic with my phone, when I tried taking a pic with my better camera I couldn't find any.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They are springtails. WooHoo! Free frog food!


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow really!? What would they have come from? I never seeded my tank with anything.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Now do I have to do anything special to care for them in the Vivarium? There is mold growing in some of the leaf litter.


----------



## Amphibian addict (May 15, 2012)

they'll do just fine on their own, the frogs wont mind the free snack from now and then either!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Heartagramtc said:


> Wow really!? What would they have come from? I never seeded my tank with anything.


Yes, I'm quite sure. I've got a wee bit of experience working with springtails and isopods.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html
(my son started this one) http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html

For in tank springtail feeding, you won't have to worry about mites. Mites are in every viv anyway, whether you see them or not. So this is where I step away from my bakers yeast, and go with fruits, veggies, and mushrooms. Grab those last 2 slimy mushrooms from the crisper, and tuck them under your leaf litter. Tuck a chunk of squash, a grape, or a banana slice in the leaf litter.
In tank feeding is NOT necessary, but it will push the population up for between meal snacks. Remember, a thriving springtail population is great, but it does NOT substitute for well dusted flies. You've still got to get vitamins and calcium to your frogs.

As far as where they came from, it's most likely that they came in on a plant. Other possibilities could include hitchhiking on substrate, leaf litter, wood, or mosses. There are different species of springtails everywhere. They are in your yard, your garden, and in any compost piles. I've seen photos of active springtails in the snow! As I understand it, no matter where you live on the planet, there are springtails to be found.


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you for the info and replies! However I have no frogs in this tank do I have to worry about over population?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok, don't feed them then, and don't worry. They eat molds. Your tank grows molds as woods, leaf litter, and fallen leaves decompose. Your springtail culture will grow to meet the available food, then level out and eventually find a balance, nicely keeping any molds in check.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have noticed in my springtails cultures that mites are attracted to fresh potato peelings: a few springtails on the peelings, but many mites.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> I have noticed in my springtails cultures that mites are attracted to fresh potato peelings: a few springtails on the peelings, but many mites.


Springtails can't eat potato peelings until they begin to mold, or until they rot to the point of liquefaction. I don't believe that grain mites or detritus mites have to wait until liquefaction, and can begin eating the fresh peelings right away. This is probably why you see mites on them, but no springtails. The springtails don't register it as food yet.
Another possibility might be mites coming in with the potato skins, but I'm leaning toward the first option.


----------

